# تحميل برنامج delcam powershape 8080 + crack



## alaarekabe (17 أغسطس 2009)

من اشهر برامج الـ cad / cam وهو برنامج خاص بالتصميم 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a0135c5/n/PowerSHAPE8080_200809_part1_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a0135ee/n/PowerSHAPE8080_200809_part2_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah8gg05/n/PowerSHAPE8080_200809_part3_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a013643/n/PowerSHAPE8080_200809_part4_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a013661/n/PowerSHAPE8080_200809_part5_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a0136a4/n/PowerSHAPE8080_200809_part6_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a2gad7f/n/PowerSHAPE8080_200809_part7_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a0136ag/n/PowerSHAPE8080_200809_sfv
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a0136bd/n/PowerSHAPE8080_200809_crack_rar


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك اخى على مجهودك


----------



## alssbahi (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكران علا البرمج التصميم هذه م.محمد اسماعيل


----------



## eng_anos (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا انا فعلا كنت محتاجة البرنامج ده
شكراااااااااا


----------



## madman0 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي علي الموضوع 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## eori911 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اتمنى من الله حد يساعدنى فى المشكله دى 
انا بشغل power shape 6060 وبعد السيت اب بيفتح عادى ولما ارسم اى حاجه مهما كانت واضغط على escape واحاول اعدل فيها الاقى البرنامج مش شايف اللى انا رسمته اصلا يعنى ارسم خط مثلا ولما احاول اغير فى طوله او اتجاهه البرنامج مش حاسس بيه انه اترسم خالص مع انه ظاهر قدامى بس لونه اسود ومش منور اصفر علشان يتعدل فيه ولو حاولت افتح اى رسمه عملتها على جهاز تانى تفتح عادى بس برده مش عايز يعدل فيه حاجه 
انا غيرت النسخه وغيرت البرنامج وعملت scan على الجهاز كله قبل النسخه وبعدها ونفس المشكله بس انا لاحظت ان المشكله دى عندى كمان فى جهاز الشغل الجديد علما بأن الجهازين نفس المكونات تقريبا نوع البورده والبروسيسور amd وكارت الشاشه ati فى جهازى وجهاز الشغل ونفسى اعرف المشكله دى حلها ايه 
ارجو الافاده ولكم الاجر عند الله


----------



## alaarekabe (1 نوفمبر 2009)

انا ماشتغلتش على powershape 6060 انت حاول تنزل الـ 8080 افضل وان شاء الله يشتغل معاك كويس ولو فى شغل انت عاملو على 6060 هيفتح معاك على 8080 ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق


----------

